# Beat the Poster above



## Enkoe (Jul 1, 2010)

I think there is a game like this. Anyway what you do is to try and kill the poster above you in the most creative and imaginative way possible. It has to involve Pokemon. And you may kill youself in the process.

Let's begin:


----------



## Hogia (Jul 1, 2010)

*rides her Latias at 250 kph into Enkoe's face and is crushed like an aluminium can on impact*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lets out Alakazam who then Teleports us both to a power station where there are several million Electrode, half of whom use Explosion, the other half using Self Destruct, levelling the the area around us for 17 miles, why 17 miles, Wynaut 17 miles?*


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 1, 2010)

*has all three forms of Porygon use Sharpen to skewer you*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

Tells Misdreavus to use Perish Song, which crushes you and your Porygons like an ant


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

*Sends out Spiridcass who turns (like he tends to) into Mew, only Shiny cuz my Spiridcass is, and who then uses Shadow Ball on your Mismagius as it suddenly and inexplicably evolved from my looking at it, as I hover overhead and start my arguous 26 handsign combo that no one around here could possibly know what it may entail by now...*


----------



## Patar (Jul 2, 2010)

*does not know what the hell you said but I take out my Hairyama and makes him use his giant hands to smash your head*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

*Being ex-Root ANBU I successfully fight him off and knock him backwards into, onto, whatever, you, knocking you out cold!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

i bring my golem to the center of the earth, then tell him to use explosion, destroying the world


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

I tell my invincible Bayleef to use Energy Ball on your Golem, which dies from a critical hit.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

*Points and shouts something random, then a volcano erupts and buries both Enkoe and myself*


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

Is revived and tells my Shadow Umbreon to use Toxic Explosion.


----------



## Mai (Jul 3, 2010)

Uses Draco Meteor. Its super effective!!


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

Tells my Dragonair to use Dragon Beam, which reflects off a Gyarados, which reflects off a Magikarp, which kills you, but the explosion causes Mt. Blaze to erupt and I die, suddenly questioning why is the PMD world randomly involved?


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

Moltres flies up from Mt. Blaze Peak and cries out "the knight of fire am I! En garde!" And starts shooting fire everywhere, hitting both Enkoe and I.


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

A Grovario (Grovyle+Lucario) sends its army of Treeko to throw cars on Hogia. :D


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

Mewtwo's brain implodes, killing five random people. Me, Enkoe, Barack Obama, Queen Elizabeth II, and the guy that invented the iPad.


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

Call upon the Luxio tribe to destroy Hogia with Spark. All of a sudden, an Electrike appears. It absorbs all the electric energy, but catches a mental disease and falls on Hogia's head, crushing her. Then the Luxio Tribe turn on me D8


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

The Luxio tribe start to close in on Enkoe but suddenly Groudon shows up and kills the tribe with Earthquake. It then falls asleep on Enkoe and crushes her. D:


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

Kyorge rises from the seas to face Groudon in battle, but seeing it asleep, looks around for someone to play with. It sees Hogia, then playfully tackles her, and the tackle throws her into an avalanche.


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

Kyorge rises from the seas to face Groudon in battle, but seeing it asleep, looks around for someone to play with. It sees Hogia, then playfully tackles her, and the tackle throws her into an avalanche.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

D8 *Is taken with avalanche, avalanche then engulfs Enkoe as well*

x_x


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 5, 2010)

Suddenly the sky turns red with clouds and it rains fire. Articuno is randomly killed and tries to shoot an Ice Beam, which hits Hogia, and Articuno falls on her, crushing her into strange ashes. The world then burns.


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2010)

Arceus gets angry because you destroyed the world, using Judgement on you and eating your body for a snack.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2010)

I use Dragon Claw. Because Dragon-type moves are super effective against Dragonair. :U


----------



## Superbird (Jul 6, 2010)

My Magikarp uses splash in the water, splashing a nearby Camerupt with water, who uses eruption in shock. The eruption starts a huge forest fire. Celebi gets mad that the forest is destroyed so it goes back in time and kills everything within a 50-mile radius. Mew gets angry and calls all the other legendaries to attack Celebi with their strongest attacks. Celebi moves out of the way at the last second, leaving all the attacks to painfully kill Cryptica, who happened to be standing behind Celebi.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

Tsutaaja jumps out of my avatar and stares at you. You then explode from overexposure to pure awesome. Then he looks at his reflection in your blood and dies from his own awesome. Thanks a lot, Superbird. You killed my avatar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 11, 2010)

I spot your Avatar and send out the custom Pokedex's Fire Starter, which is described by PhaRaoH as a "Fluffy Puppy", and well, it's self explanatary, he sounds way better than the new Fire Starter looks, so, I think we know how this goes...


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2010)

Pokabu then jumps out and kills your fire starter because Pokabu is that awesome. You then die from his epicness when covered in your Fluffy Puppie's blood. Pokabu then goes back to being stupidly happy and frolicing in the flowers.


----------



## River (Jul 13, 2010)

I get my dragons to attack dragonair then my dragons implode from their own awesomness creating a black hole into distortion world.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 13, 2010)

I use WakeUp Slap on Groudon, who sees Kyogre and they destroy the newly-reformed Earth, this killing....everyone *Evil Laugh*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

Jirachi's wish restores everything back to normal! I hunt down Pichu Chris  and hit him with a Soul Crush, destroying his body and leaving his soul to float forever in the ether!  Anyone else fancy being wannabe evildoers?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 1, 2011)

Yami Angel Christian is whacked on the head by a shiny Forretress. (wonder where that came from)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2011)

Articuno appears (he's not dead because Jirachi revived him), makes the whole place fall over with snow and summons some other Ice-types, one of which is a Mamoswine. The Mamoswine uses Fissure on you and you fall into lava because we're still on a volcano.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

I control the lava coming forth from the volcano to melt SV and the snow and the ice types and i close the fissure, trapping everyone else in it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 2, 2011)

I fly above the clouds in a WWII fighter plane and summon a hailstorm that pours down hail the size of watermelons.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

I send out Flitwick and melt all the hail,then send out Piplup to use Surf while I recall Flitwick.
Everybody gets submerged.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

I use Lugia to get the water away from the place. then it uses aero blast on mystic and everyone else. =P


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 2, 2011)

My aformentioned WWII plane swoops down and drops a nuke on DarkAura. I then fly into the sunset, like a boss.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

(i'll get the "like a boss" meme from memebase another time)

I survive the nuke and get a radio and a civil war plane and fly right by you. I open both my window and your window and through the radio in. the radio is playing a duet made by both Rebbecca Black and Justin Bieber. You then put your hands by your ears to block the noise, and then you crash onto a fire factory and burst into flames. you run into a gas factory while on fire and you make a huge explosion, making you even more on fire! You then go into a large tower and make the place burst into flames and collapse on you. And all this time, i'm flying back home with a smug look on my face.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 5, 2011)

I crawl out of the wreckage and call you on your cellphone to point out that the American Civil War ocurred 40 years before the first recorded plane flight. The plane you are flying in disappears from existence, and you fall out of the sky. I then make a sandwich.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

Sends evil plot bunny minions to plant poisonous Gloom leaves in your sandwich. When you detect the stench, the plot bunnies say "To hell wiff this!" in little squeaky voices and jump out disguised in Weavile ninja costumes, eviscerating you with their claws.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

Comes rolling over you in a tank and several other British inventions, including the Jet Engine, which is appropriately attached to a Harrier Jumpjet which has loads of computers onboard (bites tounge), before jumping out and climbing onto a quad bike before getting off, scoring a goal in FOOTBALL, and climbing onboard the Relian Robin Space Shuttle to return when you least expect it... Or 'til I find a decent Fish & Chip shop, probably in Skegness, or Scarborough, either way somewhere on the East Coast!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

I send Reshiram to set fire to your lunch. Unfortunately, Reshiram had eaten a Weezing, so his breath was all poisonous. You eat your 300-degrees, poisoned lunch and die.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm part werewolf, so I survive and come back pretending to be a ghost, haunting you with my ROOT ANBU abilities, thus eventually making you commit suicide jus to get away from me as you keep failing to excorcise me or get rid of me at all!


----------

